# Awesome sigs



## [Ion] (Oct 29, 2010)

A member over at the WCG Forums is making awesome signatures for people (here)

Here's what mine looks like:






I found this thanks to a link on XS


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 29, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> A member over at the WCG Forums is making awesome signatures for people (here)
> 
> Here's what mine looks like:
> http://i1007.photobucket.com/albums/af195/wcgsig/612978.gif
> ...



Do these dynamically update?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 29, 2010)

Do those dynamically update?

EDIT:

^^JINX!


----------



## panchoman (Oct 29, 2010)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Do these dynamically update?





JrRacinFan said:


> Do those dynamically update?
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> ^^JINX!



is it awkward that it's us 3 that were here first... wondering the same thing...


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 29, 2010)

Yes, they do.  Mine's updated at least once so far today


----------



## panchoman (Oct 29, 2010)

so the images have to be regenerated twice a day from data retrieved from a server. 

wow wth, i've been looking for such a script for like the past 2 weeks. wtf..


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 29, 2010)

I have no idea how it works....just that it does auto-update


----------



## panchoman (Oct 29, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> I have no idea how it works....just that it does auto-update



here's the sad part, 

tpu is communist! gotta use the sigs from them, can't get them from anywhere else. 

if you do use the sig, it won't update and will be fixed. you can't hotlink the sig... 

i found out this the hard way ,when i was gearing up to work to make super awesome custom dynamic f@h and what not badges.. and then found out it wont be possible...


----------



## Frick (Oct 29, 2010)

I think we should ban pictures in sigs altogether, but I know I'm pretty alone to think that.


----------



## panchoman (Oct 29, 2010)

Frick said:


> I think we should ban pictures in sigs altogether, but I know I'm pretty alone to think that.



what's the reasoning behind that?


----------



## Sadasius (Nov 11, 2010)

Did anyone write to W1zzard on this? I do not know if anyone did or not so I did because these things are awesome signatures. I'll show mine off here.


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 11, 2010)

those look awesome, will help to get them added


----------



## Frick (Nov 11, 2010)

panchoman said:


> what's the reasoning behind that?



Well, they take up space, they clutter things, more shinys for the eyes to go to. I hate it when a forum page is more than 50% sigs.


----------



## Munki (Nov 11, 2010)

I agree, these look good.


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 11, 2010)

can someone try to contact the guy, check if he's in need of hosting or similar, i'd be willing to help out


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 11, 2010)

added i1007.photobucket.com to the allowed hosts for img in signature, so you can just add it


----------



## Sadasius (Nov 11, 2010)

Woohoo! Awesome and thank you W1zzard!!!   Oh and I wrote to SNURK on the WCG site but he will have to reply to you as there are no PM's or emails in profiles there. Just posts in threads. Hopefully he will come here and talk to you W1zzard.


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 11, 2010)

he can also email me to w1zzard@techpowerup.com


----------



## Sadasius (Nov 11, 2010)

W1zzard said:


> he can also email me to w1zzard@techpowerup.com



Posted it there. All up to him now!


----------



## HammerON (Nov 11, 2010)

Thanks Ion for pointing this out and thanks W1z for allowing the sig!


----------



## twilyth (Nov 11, 2010)

Sadasius said:


> Woohoo! Awesome and thank you W1zzard!!!   Oh and I wrote to SNURK on the WCG site but he will have to reply to you as there are no PM's or emails in profiles there. Just posts in threads. Hopefully he will come here and talk to you W1zzard.



I asked him to add my name to the list, but how do find out where the graphic is?  He can't email me and I didn't see anyone else giving contact information.

Thanks.


----------



## Sadasius (Nov 11, 2010)

twilyth said:


> I asked him to add my name to the list, but how do find out where the graphic is?  He can't email me and I didn't see anyone else giving contact information.
> 
> Thanks.



It is the same address for the graphic but it has your account number in the end with the '.gif'. That is what makes it yours like the CPUZ stuff. Works the same way.

'http://i1007.photobucket.com/albums/af195/wcgsig/636363.gif'  <--- here is mine. The 636363 is my account number for WCG (I know cool huh) He will add you to the list and you will see it in his posts by coming back and checking on it. Takes about a day.


----------



## scaminatrix (Nov 11, 2010)

Frick said:


> I think we should ban pictures in sigs altogether, but I know I'm pretty alone to think that.



Not alone lol I'm on mobile broadband (about 30Kb/s down 3Kb/s up) that's why I link pics in threads (FS, etc.) so I can check on them easier.


----------



## Broom2455 (Nov 11, 2010)

Signature requested 

Will have to wait and see what the result of only having one PC crunching when I am at home after work and weekends. can't afford to run the PC any longer than that
But every little helps


----------



## twilyth (Nov 11, 2010)

Sadasius said:


> It is the same address for the graphic but it has your account number in the end with the '.gif'. That is what makes it yours like the CPUZ stuff. Works the same way.
> 
> 'http://i1007.photobucket.com/albums/af195/wcgsig/636363.gif'  <--- here is mine. The 636363 is my account number for WCG (I know cool huh) He will add you to the list and you will see it in his posts by coming back and checking on it. Takes about a day.



Cool, thank you.


----------



## Sadasius (Nov 11, 2010)

Broom2455 said:


> But every little helps



Darn tootin!


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Nov 11, 2010)

ZOMG!! Those sigs are SHMEXY!!!!  I would def be interested in one of those


----------



## Bow (Nov 12, 2010)

Hell yes,

Any way to have a folding stats sig, and a wcg stats sig?


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 12, 2010)

W1zzard said:


> added i1007.photobucket.com to the allowed hosts for img in signature, so you can just add it



Thank you!!!!! 

This is sweet!


----------



## Broom2455 (Nov 12, 2010)

Mine is done :


----------



## KieX (Nov 12, 2010)

Bow said:


> Hell yes,
> 
> Any way to have a folding stats sig, and a wcg stats sig?



Can't have more than one in TPU, so to get both in one sig best bet is to get one from Free-DC that lets you have both projects:

Mine:





How-to guide here

You can customise colors, but it's nowhere near as good looking as this WCG one.



Broom2455 said:


> Mine is done :



Looks like you didn't do something right, the sig doesn't look the same as everyone elses?


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 12, 2010)

Yeah...it looks...shrunk


----------



## Broom2455 (Nov 12, 2010)

Sorted, thats better, now how do i get it in the middle instead of to the left


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 12, 2010)

[CENTER ] and [ /CENTER] tags on either side (remove spaces)


----------



## Broom2455 (Nov 12, 2010)

Thanks Ion. Now all sorted


----------



## erasure (Nov 26, 2010)

perfect sig
i want one


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Dec 3, 2010)

Yay!! I got mine


----------



## Trigger911 (Dec 16, 2010)

I want one too but i dont want to register on a forum I never use lmao ...


----------

